# Exterior trim: Satin or Semi Gloss



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

got talked into using satin finish on exterior trim. After painting a dozen or so boards, thinking I should have used the semi gloss. Brand is C2 and the satin is self priming, but I'm going over oil based primer anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I run a lot of semi- unless a lighter sheen is desired.
Of course the ICI Dulux semi is really more like a satin.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I use satin on exteriors by default. I will paint a house flat if they insist but I like satin, and yes satin for trim. I use Dulux Fortis exterior paint.


----------



## jmda (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends. Use mostly low lustre (satin) in BM Aura or Moorgard, though I have used semigloss on windows and trim did so recently.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Here everything goes mostly satin on the trim, semi gloss very rarely.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Wolfgang said:


> Here everything goes mostly satin on the trim, semi gloss very rarely.


Here,where?????:w00t: America, Australia,Amsterdam,Austria, Antigua, Antarctica,Albania,Alabama,Arkansas?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 410tip (Apr 2, 2009)

Seattle..pretty standard to go flat on the body, satin on the trim. I'd say at least 80 percent of my repaint jobs are previously this way.


----------

